# 5 Bí Quyết Thiết kế Phòng Ngủ Giúp Bạn Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon



## Dungtran (10/1/20)

Để có giấc ngủ ngon, thì phòng ngủ không chỉ cần đẹp mắt, mà còn cần sự sắp xếp hài hòa, thuận theo phong thủy mà đôi lúc cần chút khéo léo trong cách chọn màu sắc, nội thất. Trang trí phòng ngủ đúng cách không chỉ khiến bạn có được căn phòng ưng ý mà còn giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn.

Tatana gửi đến bạn 5 bí quyết sắp xếp phòng ngủ đơn giản nhưng kém phần hiệu quả.

*1. Hướng Giường*
Trong phong thủy thì việc lựa chọn hướng giường có nhiều tác động lớn đến tâm trạng cũng như sức khỏe gia chủ.

Đầu giường hướng ra cửa: Khiến dễ đau đầu
Chân giường hướng ra cửa: Dễ bị trẹo chân, chấn thương.
Cửa đối diện giữa giường: Dễ bị lạnh bụng, đau lưng, tức ngực.

Tuy nhiên, theo phong thủy, hướng giường còn được kê tùy theo mỗi mệnh, tuy nhiên việc kê giường dưới xa ngang, không điểm tựa, đối diện gương, sát bếp cũng là điều tối kị nên kiêng kị để có giấc ngủ ngon cũng như sức khỏe tốt.

*2. Hình dạng phòng ngủ*
Phòng ngủ có hình chữ nhật hay hình vuông được coi là 2 hình dạng có lợi cho sức khỏe, là hình dạng có thể đem lại cảm giác an toàn, dễ đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ ngon.
Để tránh sự nhàm chán trong thiết kế, mà phòng ngủ hình tròn được ra đời, với ý nghĩa sự viên mãn, đầy đặn. Tuy nhiên, thực tế nhiều chuyên gia đã chỉ ra rằng, hình tròn lại mang lại cảm giác hoang mang, không chân thật, ngủ không sâu giấc. Thêm vào đó, với nhiều góc cạnh cũng không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.






_Mang ánh sáng vào phòng tạo nên sự thoáng đãng hơn_​
*3. Ánh sáng phòng*
Đúng với tính chất phòng ngủ, thì ban đêm phải là nơi thư giãn, đem lại cảm giác thoải mái. Ban ngày cần phải thoáng, có khí lưu thông để làm sạch mùi trong phòng, giảm bớt vi khuẩn, vi rút.
Nếu phòng ngủ của bạn ngược lại có thể là 1 ổ vi khuẩn, môi trường yểm khí, dễ gây mất ngủ.

*4. Chất liệu nệm*
Nệm là vật tác động trực tiếp đến cơ thể, vì vậy, nếu bạn đầu tư 1 chất liệu mềm mại, thoái mái, phù hợp với cơ thể, sẽ là đầu tư sinh lợi nhất khi đem lại giấc chất lượng cho từng đêm.

*5. Màu sắc phòng ngủ*
Màu sắc được cho là chất xúc tác ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng mỗi người. Một màu sắc thích hợp sẽ mang lại nguồn năng lượng tích cực, tạo nên cảm giác êm ái, phóng thoáng và còn giúp không gian trông rộng hơn.






_Theo phong thủy màu sắc cũng ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe gia chủ_​





_Màu sắc, ánh sáng là yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng con người_​
Áp dụng 5 yếu tố trên sẽ là yếu tố tạo nên căn phòng ngủ bạn thêm phần tươi mới.

*TATANA*​


----------

